
Tesla Roadster’s SpaceX thruster will be hidden behind the license plate - hsnewman
https://electrek.co/2019/07/13/tesla-roadster-spacex-thruster-hidden-license-plate-elon-musk/
======
ForHackernews
> At first, the CEO said that these thrusters, which basically amount to small
> rocket engines, will “dramatically improve acceleration, top speed, braking
> and cornering”, but he also said that it would “maybe even allow a Tesla to
> fly.”

> He talked about the Tesla Roadster even being able to hover over the ground.

Why are investors still taking Musk seriously at all? Do people really like
this shtick?

~~~
ksaj
He did find a way to land his rockets upright just like they do in cartoons.
People definitely laughed when he first announced that idea.

Since then it is hard to dismiss his other fanciful concepts as crazy talk
until prototypes start appearing (or not).

------
sschueller
So in order to use them you have to flip away the plate? How is that going to
be legal?

